# Computer not accessible



## Kircdrb (Aug 7, 2009)

I'm getting this message:
_
//*Nameofcomp* is not accessible. You may not have permission to use this network resource. Contact the administrator of this server find out if you have access permissions.

Logon failure: the user has not been granted the requested login type at this computer.

_I get this when I try to connect a Vista machine to a machine with 2008 Server that is in the same workgroup and can ping each other. Other machines with XP and Vista have been able to log into it.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

See if this helps:

[WEBQUOTE="http://www.chicagotech.net/systemerrors.htm#System%20error%201385%20has%20occurred%20-%20Logon%20failure:%20the%20user%20has%20not%20been%20granted%20the%20requested%20logon%20type%20at%20this%20computer"]
System Errors

System error 5 - Access is denied
System error 5 because of firewall
System error 5 when using net view command in Vista
System Error code: 5, 53 and 66
System error 8 - Not enough storage is available to process this command
System error 21 has occurred - The device is not ready.
System error 51 has occurred - The remote computer is not available
System error 51 and 67
System error 52 - You were not connected because a duplicate name exists on the network.
System error 53 - The network path was not found
System error 59 has occurred. An unexpected network error occurred
System error 64 - "The specified network name is no longer available"
System error 67 - The network name cannot be found
System Error 71 - The network request was not accepted
system error 71 has occurred - Post
System error 85 has occurred. The local device name is already in use
System error 85 has occurred - Case Study
System error 234 - More data is available
System Error 1130 - "Not enough server storage is available to process this command" and Not enough memory to complete transaction. Close some applications and retry
System error 1219 has occurred - The credentials supplied conflict with an existing set of credentials
System error 1219 - Multiple connections to a server
System error 1231 has occurred. The network location cannot be reached.
System error 1231 - There are no entries on the list
System Error 1240 - The account is not authorized to login from this station.
System error 1311 - There are currently no logon servers available to service the logon request
System error 1312 has occurred - - A specified logon session does not exist. It may already have been terminated.
System Error 1314  A required privilege is not held by the client
System error 1326 has occurred - Logon failure: unknown user name or bad password
System error 1326 - Logon failure: unknown user name
System error 1326 has occurred when using net use in Vista
System error 1331 has occurred - Logon failure: account current disable
System error 1385 has occurred - Logon failure: the user has not been granted the requested logon type at this computer
System error 1396 has occurred - Logon Failure: The target account name is incorrect.
System error 6118 - The list of servers for this workgroup is not currently available
System error 1726 has occurred. The remote procedure call failed.

For consultants, refer to system error issue page.

System error 5 - Access is denied

This is a permission issue. If the net view command fails with a "System error 5 has occurred. Access is denied." message, 1) make sure you are logged on using an account that has permission to view the shares on the remote computer. 
2) Need to cache credential: logon the same username and password on both computers or use net net use \\computername /user:username command.
3) Make sure the Netlogon service is running.

System error 8 - Not enough storage is available to process this command
or System error 234 - More data is available.
Symptoms: If you attempt to start the server service manually, the following errors may be displayed: System error 234 has occurred. More data is available. Or system error 8 has occurred. Not enough storage is available to process this command. The event viewer shows "Event ID: 7023. Description: The Server service terminated with the following error: More data is available. Or Event ID: 7001. Description: The Net Logon service depends on the Server service which failed to start because of the following error: More data is available.

Resolutions: 1) apply (or reapply) the latest Windows NT Service pack.
2) remove any unnecessary entries from this value in the registry, HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\System\CurrentControlSet\Services\LanmanServer \Parameters\NullSessionPipes

System error 51 has occurred - The remote computer is not available

Symptoms: You may receive "System error 51 has occurred. The remote computer is not available" when using net use to map the computer drive.

Resolutions: 1. Make sure server service is running on the remote computer.

2. Enable file and printer sharing.

System error 52 - You were not connected because a duplicate name exists on the network.

Symptoms: you can ping a host but not net view it. When using net view \\hostname, you get system error 52 - a duplicate name exists on the network.

Resolutions: there are two host names or alias name (cname) are pointed to the same IP. 1) check the WINS records. 2) check DNS records. 3) Go to System in the Control Panel to change the computer name and try again.

System error 53 - The network path was not found.

Symptom: when using net view \\ip or \\computername, you get system error 53.

Resolutions: 1) if it is domain environment, check your WINS; 2) if it is peer-to-peer workgroup, enable NetBIOS over TCP/IP; 3) make sure the machine is running; 4) make sure file and Printer Share enabled on remote computer; 5) make sure client for ms networks is enabled on local computer; 6) make sure you type the correct name. 7) Make sure no firewall running or any security setting.

VPN Case Study - Can ping VPN server but receive System error 53 using net use

Case Study - System Error 53 - The network path was not found.

System error 67 - The network name cannot be found

Symptom: When using net view \\computer or net use \\IP, you may receive above error message.

Resolution: 1. Make sure you type the correct computer name or shared name.

2. Make sure the Workstation service is running on the local computer while Server service is running on the remote computer.

More troubleshooting here System error 67 has occurred

System error 85 has occurred. The local device name is already in use

Cause: net use /persistent:yes is default settings for NT and win2000/XP. If you have mapped some network drives and check the reconnect at logon, or your network uses logon script to map network drives, the mapped network drives may show red Xs. If you enable echo and pause the logon script or if using net use to map the same drive manually, you may get "System error 85 has occurred. The local device name is already in use." One thing you may want to try is using net use /persistent:no, for example, net use i: \\servername\folder /persistent:no.
System error 1219 has occurred - The credentials supplied conflict with an existing set of credentials
Symptoms: 1) When you log on to a domain from w2k client; 2) when attempting to join a domain, you may receive the following error message: The credentials supplied conflict with an existing set of credentials.

Resolutions: This may cause because of attempting to make two or more connections to the same server using two or more sets of credentials
1. Go to windows explorer and disconnect all network drives. Then re-logon.
2. Delete the profile or copy another profile. Note: you may lost all settings and data in My Documents when deleting or copying profile.
3. If solution 1 and 2 doesn't work, try this: 1) Log on as an administrator at any workstation and run regedt32. 2) Select HKEY_USERS, but do not open. 3) From the Registry menu, click Load Hive. 4) This will bring up a Load Hive dialog box. Locate the Ntuser.dat file for the user with the errors. Select the Ntuser.dat and click Open. You may enter any string for the Key Name. Use TEST for ease of use pertaining to the remainder of this article. 5) Locate the Username value under the following key in the registry: HKEY_USERS\TEST\Network\Username. 6) Delete the string for Username (leaving it blank is sufficient). 7) Select the TEST hive that you previously loaded, click the Registry menu, and then click Unload Hive. 8) Quit Registry Editor.
4. If you get this message when joining the domain, make sure 1) you have delete the computer from AD; 2) delete it from DNS; 3) delete it from WINS.

System error 1231 has occurred. The network location cannot be reached.

Symptom: When using net view \\computername, you may receive System error 1231.

Resolutions: 1) make sure Client for MS Networks is enabled, 2) make sure you have permission to access it.
System Error 1240 - The account is not authorized to login from this station.

Symptoms: 1. You may get the system error 1240 when using net view \\remotecomputer'
2. Workgroup_name is not accessible Account is Not Authorized to Log In to this Station when attempting to browse the workgroup from a networking computer.

Resolutions: 1. Use Regedit to enable unencrypted (plain text) passwords for the SMB client.
2. Enable Send Unencrypted Password to Connect to 3rd Party SMB Servers under Local Security Policy.
3. Set the following policies as showing:
Digitally sign client communications (always) - disabled
Digitally sign server communications (always)- disabled
Digitally sign server communications (when possible) - disabled
LAN Manager Authentication Level set to Send LM and NTLM - use NTLMv2 session security if negotiated - (default) send LM & NTLM responses
Secure channel: Digitally encrypt or sign secure channel data (always) - disabled
Secure channel: Require strong (Windows 2000 or later) session key - disabled
4. Contact the third-party SMB server manufacturer if you have a third-party SMB server, such as DEC Pathworks, Samba or Linux.
5. If you are running Windows 9x, you may want to re-configure windows authentication for network logons.

System error 1311 - There are currently no logon servers available to service the logon request

Symptoms: The primary purpose of logging on with cached credentials is to enable you to access the local workstation. However, if you have logged on by cached credentials, you may be unable to access network resources because you have not been authenticated. For example 1) after you log on to a w2k/xp laptop by using cached credentials, you may be unable to access the network resources. This issue is commonly experienced by laptop users whose computer resides in a Windows Server domain and who log on to the computer by using cached credentials prior to being able to establish a remote access connection. 2) You log on to a w2k/xp laptop with a domain logon option in a workgroup network. After you establish the connection and you try to map the network drives, the operation may be unsuccessful, and you may receive the following error message: "System Error: (1311) There are currently no logon servers available to service the logon request."
Resolutions: To authenticate the cached credentials, 1) if it is w2k/xp, use net command, for example, net use \\servername\sharename /user:username. 2) if xp, open Windows Explorer>Tools>Map Network Drive. Click Connect using a different user name, enter the username and password.

System error 1326 has occurred - Logon failure: unknown user name or bad password.

Symptom: when using net use to map a network drive, you may receive "System error 1326 has occurred. Logon failure: unknown user name or bad password." message.

Resolutions: 1) create a user account on remote computer; 2) need to enable the guest account; 3) make sure the remote computer doesn't use auto-logon and blank password; 4) make sure you have a folder or drive shared on the remote computer. 5) use net use \\servername /user:username command. Make sure you type correct command (e.g. use net use \\servername \user:username will get this error too)

System error 1331 has occurred - Logon failure: account current disable

Symptom: When using net use \\computername command, you may receive above error message.

Resolutions: this is cache credentials issue. To fix this problem and cache the credentials, use net use \\computername /user:username command.

System error 1385 has occurred - Logon failure: the user has not been granted the requested logon type at this computer

Symptoms: When using net use \\remotecomouter\ahredname, you may receive above message.

Resolution: 1. The users do not have permission to connect to the remote computer. To resolve this problem: on the remote computer, select Administrative Tools>Local Security Settings>Local Policies>User Rights Assignment, right-click on Access this computer from the network>Properties>Add Users or Groups, add everyone or any users you want to be able to access the computer from the network.

2. refer to this case: Solved: System error 1385 - Logon failure - http://chicagotech.net/netforums/viewtopic.php?t=286

System error 1396 has occurred - Logon Failure: The target account name is incorrect.

Symptoms: 1. when using net use, you may receive above message.
2. when using net view \\hostname, you may receive "System error 5 has occurred. Access is denied.". However, net view \\ip works fine.
3. You may receive above error while running logon script.

Causes: 1. SPN for the domain that is hosting the replica has not been propagated.
2. Incorrect target account name or the server is not online.
3. If you have DFS, make sure the DFSRoot is available.

Refer to RL060704[/WEBQUOTE]


----------

